# Links and SEO



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

*Question:* 

If you add a link to your site, *BUT*, that site does not add your link to their site, Does this still improve your chances of search engine views? 

Darrell


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

no...you have to have links coming into your site to improve seo. you can check what sites search engines have indexed as linking to you by typing the following into the search box:

on google: link:www.yoursite.com
on msn / yahoo: linkdomain:www.yoursite.com


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

Look out for you. Make sure you are taken care of.


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks, jdr
I knew you would know this one. I should have just asked you in the first place!
The more I get involved in this, the more little things I don't know!
Thanks for the info.

Darrell


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Actually, some speculate that outbound links can also effect your search engine ranking.

It's pretty complicated how it all works, but having a good balance of links TO your site and links OUT from your site does have an effect on your ranking.

A direct link exchange (you link to me, I link to you) seems to have a smaller effect on your ranking than if you were linked to WITHOUT a link back (you know, the way folks *used* to do it before links became such a commodity).

It's good to have sites linking to your site because that's the way many search engine spiders find new sites. So if your site is linked to from dmoz.org, then it's more likely that yahoo, msn, google will follow that link and get your site indexed. So a link "exchange" can be good in that aspect, because if you have a completely new website, it can at least get the search engines looking your direction.

The more "one way" links you can get to your site, the better. For example, you come up with a witty t-shirt design and half the blogosphere decides to link to it, that can definitely have a big effect on your ranking.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Actually, some speculate that outbound links can also effect your search engine ranking.
> 
> It's pretty complicated how it all works, but having a good balance of links TO your site and links OUT from your site does have an effect on your ranking.


Not sure of Yahoo… but Google stated that external links have nothing to do with ranking. Maybe they’re trying to give their bots a break? Think about it. That would be insane!

Internal links have everything to do with rank! The theory is… your site is so popular or “relevant” to the information being sought that people are linking to you without reciprocation. I’m sure that was a few dances ago!

With the new personalized Google search… it’s really anyone’s guess!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Just pray for a Wall Street Journal article with your address, as Rodney got 

I'm sure that helps with the old Google.


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

A Wall Street Journal article would fit very nice! I'll take one of those. Thank you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

monkeylantern said:


> Just pray for a Wall Street Journal article with your address, as Rodney got
> 
> I'm sure that helps with the old Google.


Just remember, the folks from the Wall Street Journal had to find me somehow 

Making sure your site can be found in the search engines can open up a lot more possibilities than just added customers 

I've noticed a lot of t-shirt sites not taking advantage of this. They try to be cute with the design layout and product pages, but they could be missing out on a lot of sales and opportunities.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Rodney, I would love to read the article.Lou


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.startupjournal.com/ecommerce/ecommerce/20050505-tam.html

Here you go, badalou. May 5, 2005

Darrell


----------



## tosh77 (Mar 28, 2006)

hey guys,
this is directed to all.
i want to find more links for my website. other than fashion, clothing and inspirations (for me its design, music and extreme sport) what other industries do you affiliate your shops with?

Tosh77


----------



## BurnTees (Aug 10, 2005)

DFras said:
 

> http://www.startupjournal.com/ecommerce/ecommerce/20050505-tam.html
> 
> Here you go, badalou. May 5, 2005
> 
> Darrell


that article is what made me decide to do this. how funny


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

BurnTees said:


> that article is what made me decide to do this. how funny


That article, through a roundabout way, eventually led me to sign up at these forums.


----------

